# Now Live: Miiverse & NNID for 3DS [+NNID list]



## windfall (Dec 10, 2013)

The new system update (7.0.0-13U) should be live now and ready to download!

Neat things from the update include:


Added support for Nintendo Network IDs
Added support for Miiverse
Added a Software Update Notification
Removed the limit to system transfers
Changed the start-up method of Nintendo 3DS Camera from the HOME Menu to require pressing the L and R Buttons simultaneously
Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience
For WiiU and 3DS owners, your eshop funds can now be synced!

Info from here. More info on miiverse here.

Note that NNIDs are forever - you can't change them, so think carefully!

NNID List
Below is a list of people who have posted their NNIDs in alphabetical order.
Feel free to continue posting them in the thread!
 I'll update when I can (give me some time; at least 24h before you PM/VM me)


Spoiler: NNIDs | Format: TBT username - NNID



ACKing -  kalvend
Azuryk - Azuryk
BellBringerGreen - TheGamingGreen
Boidoh - Boidoh
Chromie - Chromie192
Clement - Clement1194
CM Mark - NewDayMark
CoffeeAddict - hippogryff 
TheCreeperHugz - TheCreeperHugz 
coolycatty123 - Abnormality
DemonOtaku - DemonOtaku
DeviousCrossing - HighTechMachine
Dizzi Paradise - DizziParadise
dollydaydream - Lozzop
Eleven - ieatcrayonsirl
Emily - Emmiee
EverlastingJulia - FairyCakes
Flying Mint Bunny - FlyingBeastie
Hamusuta - Zachary-Kun
Hikari - Hikari_Light
iLoveYou - iLoveYou.x3
Isabella -  Espeonight
Jarrad - JarradHall
Joey - NiallFitz
Justin - FearMyWrench
kerryelizabeth - kerryelizabeth
Kippla - Kippla
Lauren - HighwayUnicorn
Lunatic - MysticTenderloin
Megatastic - Megatastic
Nymeri - Nymerii
nintendofan10039 - nintendofan10039
ItachiKouyou - ItachiKouyou
ITookYourWaffles - ITookYourWaffles
oath2order - oath2order
Omfa - Omfaaa
Orieii - Strawberriie
pallycake - beeandpuppycat 
Peoki - Hysterie
Reizo - EvoLancerX
RhinoK - Kemp00
RisingSun - RisingSun26
Scribbler397 - Scribbler397
spamurai - spamurai
themaliciouskitty - catfalls
Trundle - Trundler
tsundere - saturns
Twilight Sparkle - mayorshannon
WeiMoote - BaconBak
windfall - places
Wish - iridescent
3DSfan134 - BigTechBrother


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally. Now if only we could get some of these games shared too so I don't have to buy five copies of Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Chromie (Dec 10, 2013)

And 3D Pictures too!


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 10, 2013)

The Miiverse is so cute. <3


----------



## windfall (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm having issues coming up with a NNID.  >_>


----------



## Keen (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't wait to see what this Miiverse is all about


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2013)

I have my ID.

What's the StreetPass plaza update?



Chromie said:


> And 3D Pictures too!



Someone got lots of StreetPasses!


----------



## windfall (Dec 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What's the StreetPass plaza update?



I actually have no idea; I updated my Streetpass plaza and nothing happened. Looks the same.


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 10, 2013)

Everyone follow me please: iLoveYou.x3

I follow back.
Lawl. {:

Follow me by:

1) Click the head of your Mii, near the bottom of your screen (on your bottom screen).
2) Press on "Search Users"


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll no longer accidentally open the camera? Oh yes, finally.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 10, 2013)

omg yay!

CAMREA UPDATE? YES YES YES

the amount of times i have accidently clicked it is not worth counting


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 10, 2013)

WOOO! It's finally here!

My Miiverse name shall come shortly!


----------



## Wish (Dec 10, 2013)

my id is iridescent
anyone know how to update your mii? it's not updating when I edited it


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 10, 2013)

My ID name is BaconBaka.


----------



## unravel (Dec 10, 2013)

User: ITookYourWaffles
Follow me and I will follow you back.


----------



## J087 (Dec 10, 2013)

Is this update the reason why there was a blue dot on AC:NL when I loaded my DS? It appeared after the maintenance. I thought Nintendo was sending presents again by mail...


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 10, 2013)

How do you get it to display photos on your posts?


----------



## Scribbler397 (Dec 10, 2013)

I choose my id a couple of months ago: Scribbler397. It works for every situation, and I find that if I keep it the same on every site, people will recognize me.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 10, 2013)

Luckily I already have an ID from my Wii U lol


----------



## Snow (Dec 10, 2013)

windfall said:


> New system update (7.0.0-13U) should be live now and ready to download!
> 
> [*]Changed the start-up method of Nintendo 3DS Camera from the HOME Menu to require pressing the L and R Buttons simultaneously



Super excited about this - the camera drives me bonkers. 

I didn't see any change in Mii Plaza either after that updated though.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a Nintendo ID from my Wii U from last year; but it's been three months since I've even seen my Wii U because I've had to move. I'll eventually find it. I am guessing it's Kemp00


----------



## Snow (Dec 10, 2013)

J087 said:


> Is this update the reason why there was a blue dot on AC:NL when I loaded my DS? It appeared after the maintenance. I thought Nintendo was sending presents again by mail...



When you have a blue dot on ACNL but there is no spotpass that means someone dreamed of your town. If you talk to Luna right away she'll tell you who it was!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ooooh, is this for EU too?  I hate when the camera randomly opens because I've not realised where my hand was etc!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 10, 2013)

Is anyone getting an error trying to update Pokemon X/Y?

Great thing so far!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2013)

oath2order is my NNID.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm Omfaaa


----------



## windfall (Dec 10, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Ooooh, is this for EU too?  I hate when the camera randomly opens because I've not realised where my hand was etc!


Yeah it's for EU too! 


Edit: should I edit the first post with everyone's NNID?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 10, 2013)

yup

My NNID is mayorshannon


----------



## Silversea (Dec 10, 2013)

Not surprised they removed the camera shortcut. I was one of those people who often opened it by accident.


----------



## FrozenLover (Dec 10, 2013)

Can somebody explain it too me? I don't get what you do on it or what it is for.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 10, 2013)

My NNID is Megatastic. ^ w ^


----------



## windfall (Dec 10, 2013)

Katie19 said:


> Can somebody explain it too me? I don't get what you do on it or what it is for.


Nintendo's page should clear things up for you. Basically it's like a messaging board for Nintendo games.


----------



## FrozenLover (Dec 10, 2013)

windfall said:


> Nintendo's page should clear things up for you. Basically it's like a messaging board for Nintendo games.



Ok thanks I'll go look


----------



## beffa (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't really 'get' the Miiverse. Plus I can't draw so it makes me mad LOL...
Also - can someone inform me how I get in-game screenshots onto it?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2013)

Allow me to describe it with a simple mathematical equation.

Twitter + Nintendo + Parental controls[sup]4[/sup] = Miiverse


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 10, 2013)

For everyone wondering, to post in game pictures just pause then go to Miiverse and post. There is a button in the top right corner that makes you add the picture.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 10, 2013)

My ID is the same : ItachiKouyou ^^


----------



## Clement (Dec 10, 2013)

ID is Clement1194, will follow back if followed.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Dec 10, 2013)

I think the streetpass update was removing credit card data!

My name is Abnormality. Add me up<3


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Dec 10, 2013)

My NNID is DizziParadise - Dizzi was too short and they won't allow spaces.

Mii Plaza (where you go when you've got a StreetPass hit) hasn't changed, Miiverse is an icon in the top right of your Home screen.  Tap the green 'people' icon and away you go.


----------



## windfall (Dec 10, 2013)

Updated the first post with NNIDs up til this post. 
If I missed anyone, lemme know or just post again.


----------



## Azuryk (Dec 10, 2013)

Azuryk - Azuryk


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 10, 2013)

follow me everyone 

Hamusuta - Zachary-Kun

im just following all of you guys lol


----------



## Justin (Dec 10, 2013)

My NNID is the same as on Wii U: FearMyWrench. Feel free to follow me if you feel like it.


----------



## Emily (Dec 10, 2013)

my nnid is Emmiee was surprised i got that name tbh isnt it cute xxx


----------



## ACking (Dec 10, 2013)

my name is kalvend, feel free to follow me if you want to!


----------



## Princess (Dec 10, 2013)

QUICK SOMEONE HELP ME DECIDE ON A USERNAME


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 10, 2013)

pallycake said:


> QUICK SOMEONE HELP ME DECIDE ON A USERNAME



How about pallycake?


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

My NNID is MysticTenderloin. My mii's name is LaShawndae

I know... I had to use my Wii U's ID, which my sister influenced greatly with stupid mii's and posts. -o

Goodness, my main mii is hideously ugly.


----------



## windfall (Dec 10, 2013)

pallycake said:


> QUICK SOMEONE HELP ME DECIDE ON A USERNAME



It took me forever to come up with mine xD 
Mine's not even creative :c 

Anyway first post is current as of this post  I probably won't comment anymore when I update


----------



## Princess (Dec 10, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> How about pallycake?



0/10

jk thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Trundle (Dec 10, 2013)

NNID: Trundler

Glad it came to 3ds


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 10, 2013)

My id is JarradHall lol.. Stupidly inserted my surname into my username.. -_-


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine is EvoLancerX.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 10, 2013)

my id is saturns
i wanted saturn or juniper !! ):


----------



## Peoki (Dec 10, 2013)

Wish said:


> my id is iridescent
> anyone know how to update your mii? it's not updating when I edited it


Dang. I was going to use 'iridescent' for my ID but decided to check other available usernames before confirming, went back a few minutes later and it was taken!  

My NNID is Hysterie.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm Hikari_Light!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Dec 10, 2013)

My 3DS NNID is HighTechMachine. Would've used my Wii U NNID but I forgot my password to it. xD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 10, 2013)

Didn't play around with Miiverse very much. What can you even do with it?


----------



## CM Mark (Dec 10, 2013)

NewDayMark


----------



## windfall (Dec 10, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Didn't play around with Miiverse very much. What can you even do with it?


I think oath described it fairly well. 



oath2order said:


> Allow me to describe it with a simple mathematical equation.
> 
> Twitter + Nintendo + Parental controls[sup]4[/sup] = Miiverse



It's basically a messaging board for nintendo games. Some games don't have a community yet but a fair amount do. 
You can access it on your internet browser here: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmmm, for some reason I tried to update my 3DS and it doesn't work. My update is always either incomplete or doesn't update at all.

The internet might be the issue(suddenly became only enabled from internet), but I don't know why. Also, since my update is incomplete I already have Miiverse but it doesn't work at all.

Anyone knows why this happen?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 11, 2013)

Yay, we finally got miiverse!
Does anyone know what the streetpass plaza update does, btw?
Oh yeah, and my NNID is down there
      |
      |
      |
<--/


----------



## Princess (Dec 11, 2013)

My NNID is beeandpuppycat


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 11, 2013)

My NNID is in the sidebar.  If I'm followed, I will follow back.

RisingSun26 (NNID)


----------



## louise23 (Dec 11, 2013)

it looks great but how do you post picters from your game


----------



## spamurai (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok, so I'm new the NN ID thingy as I don't have a Wii-U.
I've only just set it up on my 3DS.

My NN ID is: *spamurai*

I'm not sure how you follow people, but if you follow me, I'll follow you all back 
I'm gonna try follow everyone on the first page.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a NNID from my Wii u but I can't remember the email I used ;-; I'll need to check on there later. I just signed in on the Internet one and I think I entered my password wrong instead lol


----------



## Lauren (Dec 11, 2013)

HighwayUnicorn!

I'll have a wii u soon too! I like it but obviously it's slow right now ^.^


----------



## nintendofan10039 (Dec 11, 2013)

I like this update for a couple reasons:
#1.  Combined Eshop wallets.  I was hoping that this would happen and it's finally out!  Now I don't have to worry about whether adding funds to the 3DS or the Wii U, now I spend what I want where I want!
#2.  Pressing both L and R to trigger the camera function.  That's amazing
#3.  Miiverse functionality is okay, not my favourite game message service, but it works as well as Nintendo said it would, and now that we can post pictures and messages from our 3DS or 2DS, that's great!
Nintendo is finally learning that most gamers want a centralized service that is available on both the handheld and the console!


----------



## windfall (Dec 11, 2013)

louise23 said:


> it looks great but how do you post picters from your game



To Post A ScreenShot to MiiVerse:

Open a game and get to the part where you want to capture the screen.
Press Home button
Tap Miiverse button and let it load
Should be taken to the game's Miiverse page
Tap post button
Tap picture button in the top right


credit: this reddit post


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 11, 2013)

My NNID is going to be BigBrotherBenchmark. I just had this idea first with a deli that has the the name ''Big Brother'' and also Benchmark was about percents in math class in school today.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 11, 2013)

My ID is Kippla.


----------



## themaliciouskitty (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't know much about miiverse but I know I can draw in it so thats exactly what I'm doing
my id is catfalls uwu


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 11, 2013)

My NNID is DemonOtaku.
I'll mostly post doodles or maybe even accomplishments. 

Am I the only one that thinks this is similar to the community Hatena use to have? Just much more friendlier and more connected internationally.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 11, 2013)

Is there a why to get the screenshot off MiiVerse? or is it saved to your SD card?


----------



## Peoki (Dec 11, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Is there a why to get the screenshot off MiiVerse? or is it saved to your SD card?


Quickest method? Print screen.

If you're a Chrome user: find and open the post on the desktop version of Miiverse, right click>Inspect Element>look for "screenshot-container"> you'll get a direct link to the image if you click on the drop down arrow.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry, I meant directly off the 3DS. I've only had it since the update xD


----------



## Peoki (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't think there's a way to save the Miiverse captures directly to the 3DS [yet]. After all, the attachment(s) are whatever is currently shown on your screen upon opening the app, so they aren't saved onto your SD card either. :/


----------



## themaliciouskitty (Dec 12, 2013)

I figure how to get the attachments, just log into your miiverse online and you should be able to save the attachments just like any other image!


----------



## Isabella (Dec 12, 2013)

finally got mine to update. my ID is Espeonight!


----------



## spamurai (Dec 12, 2013)

themaliciouskitty said:


> I figure how to get the attachments, just log into your miiverse online and you should be able to save the attachments just like any other image!



Ah coolio. I've never logged in online, Ill have to try it xD


----------



## themaliciouskitty (Dec 12, 2013)

I am the worst


----------



## reyy (Dec 12, 2013)

My NNID is FairyCakes


----------



## spamurai (Dec 12, 2013)

I cant remember who I followed and who I haven't since the list got updated xD

If you follow me I'll follow you back though.

NNID: spamurai


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 12, 2013)

My ID is: FlyingBeastie
Anyone feel free to add me, just pop me a PM or VM to let me know!


----------



## Nymeri (Dec 12, 2013)

My NNID is: Nymerii. I will follow back


----------



## dollydaydream (Dec 12, 2013)

My NNID is Lozzop 
Follow me and I'll follow back :3


----------



## Joey (Dec 12, 2013)

My NNID is NiallFitz


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 13, 2013)

My NNID is hippogryff >.>''
Follow me, i'll follow back ;D


----------



## Orieii (Dec 14, 2013)

NNID: Strawberriie
I draw lots of pokemon xD I need to work on some NL fanart..


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 14, 2013)

guys please follow me  I follow back 

NNID: Zachary-Kun


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 15, 2013)

kerryelizabeth

I'll follow everyone who follows me


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 15, 2013)

NNID - Boidoh


----------



## Eleven (Dec 15, 2013)

Eleven  : ieatcrayonsirl


----------

